# Loud pop when turning on BFD - can it damage?



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Made the mistake a few times of not turning off my sub before turning on BFD. Could hear the pop foudly from the other side of the house.

Can this damage the sub at all?

thanks for any input,

Bevan


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can this damage the sub at all?


It sure could. Don't turn the BFD off. It draws less current than a night light....

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Thanks brucek.

Not what I was hoping to hear 

I do leave it on but lost power to the house and forgot to turn off the hifi stuff before switching it back on. Hopefully the last time I forget. Maybe they should put some sort of soft start up on the upcoming BFD for people like myself.

cheers

Bevan


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Can I ask how it would damage the sub, what exactly would get damaged? (getting a bit paranoid)

thanks

B.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I ask how it would damage the sub, what exactly would get damaged?


My feeling is that to create such an enormous pop, the driver cone must have moved quite a distance when given the voltage spike from the power being cycled on the BFD. If the cone is driven beyond the gap and the magnetic structure of the driver isn't in play anymore, it could physically damage the coil assembly.

brucek


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

The best solution in my case was to put my subs in "auto-on" mode, and turn the BFD on and off only when the subs are in hibernation. I have found that in this configuration, there is no pop if the sub is hibernating. Intermittently when the sub amps are switched on physically, they revert to "on", and wait the prerequisite time before returning to "hibernate". In the event that power is lost and then restored, both (an always "on") BFD and sub being "turned on" at the same time may also produce the "pop". Of course, I can be a little over-cautious (or so I'm told)...


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the DEQ2496 or DCX2496 have this same problem?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

cheers guys.

hope the 2496 doesnt do it as I'm about to buy one and wouldnt want my mains to suffer those volts.

b.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

More pops, this time whenever I turn off or on a little bedside lamp that I have beside my system. Any idea what causes this? Is there a problem with the lamp or perhaps my subwoofers plate amp? It only really does it on the 2 dipole subs which are powered by the same amp(in series). I have another sealed sub running that also pops but its much much quieter.

thanks for any help

B.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bevan,

I think that's more of a problem with the switch affecting the circuits in your house, particularly the one where your amps are plugged in. Sometimes dimmers can also cause a buzzing (they drive guitar amps crazy in my basement). Not sure how to get rid of it. Perhaps some type of transformer or isolator? brucek may know.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> hope the 2496 doesn't do it as I'm about to buy one and wouldn't want my mains to suffer those volts.


These equalizers are generally only used on subwoofers..... they really aren't of sufficient quality to insert one in the mains chain....



> More pops, this time whenever I turn off or on a little bedside lamp that I have beside my system.


If any switch makes contact when the AC signal is at a peak rather than at zero crossing it will create a voltage spike that will be felt on every item plugged into that circuit. Simply plug your lamp into another circuit or your equipment into another circuit. Or get dedicated circuits to your HT system. That will solve the problem....

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Thanks both of you.

The DEQ2496 is lossless to my ear when EQ is done in the digital domain and fed to a high quality external dac. This would depend on the rest of the rest of the system and ones ears of course. The DSP1124 for the mains, thats something I hope nobody is trying.

cheers

Bevan


----------

